
Show HN: Sharing Excerpts from 10 HN Discussions Each Day - DailyHN
https://hn.icymi.email/
======
nceruchalu
Pretty cool. Would you be interested in transforming this into an email
newsletter? I figure if people miss these discussions on here they'll
appreciate getting summaries in their inboxes.

~~~
DailyHN
Great recommendation. There is actually a newsletter. I need to improve when
the Subscribe CTA is displayed.

Here is the link to subscribe
[http://eepurl.com/b0Q9p5](http://eepurl.com/b0Q9p5)

